# MISC | Comparing Foreign Airlines at North American Airports



## Almaden

*CHART 9 | INTL CARRIERS AT USA AIRPORTS*


----------



## Almaden

fieldsofdreams said:


> And by the way, NH (All Nippon Airways) will start flying to San Jose (CA) from Tokyo-Narita from 11 January 2013.
> 
> http://www.mercurynews.com/travel/c...ces-boeing-787-flights-between-san-jose-tokyo


Thanks. Posted it in a new chart for the second group of USA airports.


----------



## Almaden

*CHART 10 | INTL CARRIERS AT USA AIRPORTS*


----------



## Almaden

*CHART 11 | INTL CARRIERS AT CANADIAN AIRPORTS*


----------



## Gil

Philippine Airlines will begin serving YYZ next month at the expense of LAS beginning next year. They eventually would like to return to New York but are waiting for American approval (essentially).


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Some corrections to make:

- OZ does not currently operate to either YYZ or YVR.
- AV does not currently operate to YYZ.
- CX operates also to YYZ.
- IB does not currently operate to YYZ.
- JL currently only serves YVR and not YYZ
- SK does not currently operate to either YYZ or YVR.


----------



## Almaden

fieldsofdreams said:


> Some corrections to make:
> 
> - OZ does not currently operate to either YYZ or YVR.
> - AV does not currently operate to YYZ.
> - CX operates also to YYZ.
> - IB does not currently operate to YYZ.
> - JL currently only serves YVR and not YYZ
> - SK does not currently operate to either YYZ or YVR.


Thanks FOD, I discovered that the YYZ website lists many airlines that do not actually serve the airport, like TAROM. Guess they must be codeshares, so I started to look at individual airline websites. I will make the adjustments.


----------



## Almaden

Gil said:


> Philippine Airlines will begin serving YYZ next month at the expense of LAS beginning next year. They eventually would like to return to New York but are waiting for American approval (essentially).


Thanks Gil. Will add to chart.


----------



## x-type

regarding Chart 2 - i am not sure that Czech Airlines has intercontinental aircrafts. i think they have terminated all services over the pond.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

x-type said:


> regarding Chart 2 - i am not sure that Czech Airlines has intercontinental aircrafts. i think they have terminated all services over the pond.


CSA Czech sure has A310s, but I don't know if it still operates PRG-YUL. If not, it must mean that OK must have ended its transatlantic services some time ago.


----------



## yyzer

couple of other corrections....Cubana serves YYZ, as do EZJet of Guyana.....LAN no longer serves YYZ ..

All Nippon only serves YYZ with a few charter flights in the fall.....


----------



## Momo1435

If you going to do seasonal charter services, JAL always operates some winter charters into Fairbanks, Alaska.
http://airlineroute.net/2012/10/03/jl-fai-w12/


----------



## x-type

fieldsofdreams said:


> CSA Czech sure has A310s, but I don't know if it still operates PRG-YUL. If not, it must mean that OK must have ended its transatlantic services some time ago.


they had them, but obviously not anymore.
http://www.csa.cz/en/portal/quicklinks/about-us/aircraft_fleet.htm


----------



## Almaden

x-type said:


> regarding Chart 2 - i am not sure that Czech Airlines has intercontinental aircrafts. i think they have terminated all services over the pond.


Checked it out, you're right : the CSA flight is actually a code-share by Delta. Will change the chart. Thanks.


----------



## Almaden

yyzer said:


> couple of other corrections....Cubana serves YYZ, as do EZJet of Guyana.....LAN no longer serves YYZ ..
> 
> All Nippon only serves YYZ with a few charter flights in the fall.....


Thanks. Made changes.


----------



## DarkLite

Aerolineas Argentinas only flies to MIA at the moment.


----------



## DarkLite

Other than that, awesome thread! Great job on undertaking such a big task, once all corrections are made it will be very useful for reference.


----------



## Almaden

DarkLite said:


> Other than that, awesome thread! Great job on undertaking such a big task, once all corrections are made it will be very useful for reference.


Thanks, I appreciate the comment. It was interesting to do and look at and compare. I made the change to CHART 1 eliminating JFK as an Aerolineas Argentinas destination.


----------



## Pedro EM

Almaden said:


> Thanks. Made changes.


 
But could it all change with the new 787 planes for LAN and ANA?


----------



## Almaden

*HELP: What New Carriers are starting service?*

Asking for help:

The next chart I want to do is one that shows 

1) "confirmed" new carriers launching service to US or Canadian airports,
2) "rumoured" new carriers, or
3) "cancellations" of existing services

* Please note this means new airlines starting service at an airport, not a new destination from a carrier that already serves an airport.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Almaden said:


> Asking for help:
> 
> The next chart I want to do is one that shows
> 
> 1) "confirmed" new carriers launching service to US or Canadian airports,
> 2) "rumoured" new carriers, or
> 3) "cancellations" of existing services
> 
> * Please note this means new airlines starting service at an airport, not a new destination from a carrier that already serves an airport.


I'd do 2 and 3 myself. That way, users can discuss on future carriers serving airports, as well as changes that will be made after airlines cancel services to airports.


----------



## diablo234

Almaden said:


>


I don't know if you planned to include Charlotte or not considering that it is one of the busiest and fastest growing airports in the US, but three non-US based carriers serve Charlotte-Douglas International Airport (CLT) as of right now.

Air Canada
Lufthansa
Insel Air


----------



## fieldsofdreams

diablo234 said:


> I don't know if you planned to include Charlotte or not considering that it is one of the busiest and fastest growing airports in the US, but three non-US based carriers serve Charlotte-Douglas International Airport (CLT) as of right now.
> 
> Air Canada
> Lufthansa
> Insel Air


CLT is a major hub for US Airways also, true? I believe that CLT can attract even more foreign carriers, but with ATL and IAD carrying more foreign carriers, I think such growth may be limited. I would imagine if either BA or KLM would operate to CLT: do you think it will be possible?


----------



## diablo234

fieldsofdreams said:


> CLT is a major hub for US Airways also, true? I believe that CLT can attract even more foreign carriers, but with ATL and IAD carrying more foreign carriers, I think such growth may be limited. I would imagine if either BA or KLM would operate to CLT: do you think it will be possible?


Yes, CLT is US Airways largest hub with non-stop flights to Europe, the Carribean, Mexico, Costa Rica, and Brazil.

Anyways considering the amount of population growth and large corporate presence there I can see more foreign airlines such as British Airways starting service there perhaps within a decade.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

I think these lists should be expanded to include the top 50 or 100 airports in terms of passengers carried in the US. What do you think?


----------



## Almaden

fieldsofdreams said:


> I think these lists should be expanded to include the top 50 or 100 airports in terms of passengers carried in the US. What do you think?


sure. It would also be interesting to get data on how many destinations are served non-stop from different airports as well as passenger numbers.


----------



## deej

fieldsofdreams said:


> Some corrections to make:
> 
> - OZ does not currently operate to either YYZ or YVR.
> - AV does not currently operate to YYZ.
> - CX operates also to YYZ.
> - IB does not currently operate to YYZ.
> - JL currently only serves YVR and not YYZ
> - SK does not currently operate to either YYZ or YVR.


Note on the Canadian airports chart - CZ and CI (not on the list) fly to YVR


----------



## fieldsofdreams

deej said:


> Note on the Canadian airports chart - CZ and CI (not on the list) fly to YVR


Those are true. I'd tell almaden that.


----------



## Almaden

*Missing links*

Huh, I loaded up my charts on tinypic.com (per Skyscraper suggestion) but they are all gone. Maybe there is a time limit? Anyone have better options since you can't directly post an image on this site?


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Almaden said:


> Huh, I loaded up my charts on tinypic.com (per Skyscraper suggestion) but they are all gone. Maybe there is a time limit? Anyone have better options since you can't directly post an image on this site?


Load them up as images and post them on Photobucket.


----------



## Almaden

*New Qatar Services*

According to Wikipedia, Qatar plans to launch service to Detroit, Boston as well as passenger service to Atlanta (currently a cargo route) as new 787s arrive to the fleet. This is in addition to Chicago service starting in April. This seems to be possible, the CEO said yesterday that the airline will be launching 15 new destinations this coming year.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ With that news, will QR also operate to either LAX or SFO in the process? EK already operates to both airports, but EY does not.


----------



## Almaden

*Air France to MSP*

AIRFRANCE from 21MAY13 to 01SEP13 will launch new seasonaltrans-atlantic service, offering daily Paris CDG – Minneapolis operation on board Airbus A340-300 aircraft. Note from 21MAY13 to 16JUN13, service operates 5 weekly.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Almaden said:


> AIRFRANCE from 21MAY13 to 01SEP13 will launch new seasonaltrans-atlantic service, offering daily Paris CDG &#150; Minneapolis operation on board Airbus A340-300 aircraft. Note from 21MAY13 to 16JUN13, service operates 5 weekly.


Interesting. Looks like AF made a deal with DL to operate that route because MSP is a large DL hub,


----------



## Almaden

*Air Berlin to Chicago*

airberlin starting 23MAR13 is launching Berlin Tegel – Chicago service, initially operating 3 weekly flights on board Airbus A330-200 aircraft. From 01MAY13, service increases to 5 weekly.


----------



## diablo234

Almaden said:


> AIRFRANCE from 21MAY13 to 01SEP13 will launch new seasonaltrans-atlantic service, offering daily Paris CDG – Minneapolis operation on board Airbus A340-300 aircraft. Note from 21MAY13 to 16JUN13, service operates 5 weekly.


Doesn't Delta already offer flights to Paris-CDG that are year-round? I can't imagine that the market in MSP is underserved in that aspect.


----------



## ACT7

Going by each Canadian airport's website and excluding code-share airlines, YYZ has 36 foreign carriers (that includes PAL's upcoming service), YVR has 22, YUL has 13, and YYC has 7. That also includes U.S. carriers but only mainline - I excluded the regional arm of each U.S. carrier, as well as airlines like Miami Air. Someone, please feel free to verify my math.


----------



## Almaden

*Question*

Of all North American Airports (being Canada, US, Caribbean, Central America and Mexico) New York JFK has the most international airlines serving it. Which is number 2? The answer might surprise you.

Anyone venture a guess?


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Is it Mexico City?


----------



## krnboy1009

I am guessing Honolulu


----------



## Almaden

*Air Algerie coming to New York*

Over the weekend of 27OCT12, Air Algerie outlined its planned International service expansion, which includes New York 5 weekly


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Dang, is that AH's first US service? If it is, that means it will have a brand new country served direct... From Algeria.


----------



## abdeka

Almaden said:


> Over the weekend of 27OCT12, Air Algerie outlined its planned International service expansion, which includes New York 5 weekly


Source please ?


----------



## Almaden

abdeka said:


> Source please ?


http://www.routesonline.com/news/29...rie-outlines-planned-international-expansion/


----------



## abdeka

Almaden said:


> http://www.routesonline.com/news/29...rie-outlines-planned-international-expansion/


Thanks. There is no precise timeline on launch dates. Wait and see. :cheers:


----------



## diablo234

Almaden said:


> Of all North American Airports (being Canada, US, Caribbean, Central America and Mexico) New York JFK has the most international airlines serving it. Which is number 2? The answer might surprise you.
> 
> Anyone venture a guess?


That would probably be Miami with LAX in third place.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Oh I remember MIA... Must be a hub for Caribbean and Latin American operations, as well as a feeder city for Europe-Caribbean flights.


----------



## Almaden

*Most International Carriers, Spot #2*

Well, the answer is......

*CANCUN!
*
By my estimation, with 50 international carriers (excluding Mexican Carriers), Cancun comes in #2 amongst North American airports.

New York (JFK) 61
Cancun (CUN) 50
Los Angeles (LAX) 42
Toronto (YYZ) 40


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ What??? CUN? Huh, must be the number of charter carriers serving the hub of the Mexican Riviera. Interesting.


----------



## Almaden

*Norwegian coming to New York JFK*

Norwegian today opens reservation for its long-haul service on board Boeing 787 aircraft to New York JFK from Oslo and Stockholm, starting in May.

Schedule:

Oslo – New York JFK eff 30MAY13
DY7001 OSL1730 – 1930JFK 787 47
DY7002 JFK2100 – 1020+1OSL 787 15

DY7001/7002 from 25JUN13 operates Day 247

Stockholm – New York JFK eff 31MAY13 (Day 3 from 26JUN13)
DY7005 ARN1705 – 1930JFK 787 15
DY7006 JFK2100 – 1045+1ARN 787 47

DY7005/7006 from 25JUN13 operates Day 135

The airline has 8 Boeing 787 on order, with first unit arriving in April 2013, followed by 2nd and 3rd in June and November 2013 respectively. The airline will receive 4 and 1 in 2014 and 2015.


----------



## Almaden

*Austrian Comes back to the Windy City*

Austrian is resuming Vienna – Chicago services, 5 times a week with Boeing 767-300ER aircraft from 17 MAY 2013 

Schedule:

OS065 VIE1025 – 1340ORD 763 x24
OS066 ORD1600 – 0840+1VIE 763 x24


----------



## Hot Rod

regarding the Canadian list, you forgot China Airlines (Taiwan) to YVR-Vancouver


----------



## Almaden

*Air Berlin to stop serving LAS, SFO and YVR in 2013*

Airberlin is realigning its route map to increase its growing relationship with American Airlines, increasing to hubs in the US (Chicago, Miami, Los Angeles, Dallas/Fort Worth) while dropping non-AA hub destinations like Las Vegas, San Francisco and Vancouver.


----------



## NordikNerd

How can the small Icelandair serve both Boston, Denver and Seattle ?

Do they have flights once a week only? 

Actually SAS is planning to open the new line Copenhagen-San Fransisco if they not become bancrupt soon. To avoid this stewards are going to get their salaries cut and be paid 10$/hour


----------



## Almaden

NordikNerd said:


> How can the small Icelandair serve both Boston, Denver and Seattle ?
> 
> Do they have flights once a week only?
> 
> Actually SAS is planning to open the new line Copenhagen-San Fransisco if they not become bancrupt soon. To avoid this stewards are going to get their salaries cut and be paid 10$/hour


Yeah, I hope SAS comes to SFO. But they have cancelled before . . .


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Yeah, SAS will come to SFO starting April next year, with a CPH-SFO service. As a compromise, the airline has axed a 63-year-old service between CPH and BKK. Ouch.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

NordikNerd said:


> How can the small Icelandair serve both Boston, Denver and Seattle ?
> 
> Do they have flights once a week only?


That indeed is a good question. Icelandair (FI) operates B752s that have the range to fly as far as DEN and SEA, and that the airline operates such routes at least three times weekly (BOS is served like daily, same as JFK). In fact, FI served SFO before with a B763, but it was canceled for the season, probably due to low demand.


----------



## NordikNerd

fieldsofdreams said:


> That indeed is a good question. Icelandair (FI) operates B752s that have the range to fly as far as DEN and SEA, and that the airline operates such routes at least three times weekly (BOS is served like daily, same as JFK). In fact, FI served SFO before with a B763, but it was canceled for the season, probably due to low demand.


They market themselfes as the gateway to America from Scandinavia, but Iceland is a bit off the track as flightpath from Scandinavia.

They also offer a free hotel night stay in Reykjavik for travellers from CPH to North America via Iceland.

I have read that Iceland air is a bit old fashioned and that the stewardesses are old and tired like the ones of SAS.

One good thing about Keflavik airport is that it's small. It's not crowded and there's no need for stress or confusion like at other airports.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Routing through a smaller airport like KEF can not only lessen a traveler's stress transferring between flights, but it also allows them to even take a tour of the area in a brief period of time... Maybe go by the volcanos or visit the coastline?


----------



## Almaden

*Aeroflot returning to Toronto (YYZ)*

Skyteam member AEROFLOT in Summer 2013 season is planning to resume Moscow Sheremetyevo – Toronto operation, after over 4 years of service suspension. The airline is planning 3 weekly operation on board Boeing 767-300ER aircraft, from 03JUN13.

Reservation for this route is currently not available to general public. Planned schedule:

SU114 SVO1025 – 1225YYZ 763 357
SU115 YYZ1400 – 0720+1SVO 763 357

Could this be bad news for the rumours of Aeroflot coming back to SFO in 2013?


----------



## Almaden

ACT7 said:


> SV will be starting YYZ in 2013 and LAX in 2014.


Wow, where did you find the info about Saudia coming to LAX?


----------



## noir-dresses

EK should confirm launch to Miami, Boston, Chicago, and Atlanta soon, good chance at least two of those will be in 2013. LAX, and San Fran should get airframe up grade to 380 also.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Mhmm. That sounds like it. I think EK will definitely do ORD, if not BOS or MIA. And EK to ATL would mean competition from DL as well.


----------



## Almaden

*Air China Coming to Houston*

Air China will add Houston Bush Intercontinental as its newest U.S. gateway with plans to begin nonstop service to Beijing on July 11 (pending regulatory approval).

In a press release announcing the new route, Air China President Jianjiang Cai says "We've seen a steady growth of air travel between Houston and China in recent years, and now it will become the first scheduled passenger destination in the U.S. that we've added in three decades." 

Air China plans to fly four flights a week on Boeing 777-300ER jets. China-bound flights will leave Houston at 1:40 a.m. and land in Beijing at 5 a.m. the next day, all times local. The return flight will leave Beijing at 3 p.m. and land in Houston at 3:30 p.m. on the same day, all times local.

Given Houston's Star Alliance hub status with United, it makes sense and will become Air China's fifth destination in North America. Its others are Los Angeles, New York JFK, San Francisco and Vancouver.


----------



## Almaden

*Hainan coming to Chicago ORD*

Hainan Airlines (Haikou and Beijing) has announced it plans to begin nonstop service from Chicago (O’Hare) to Beijing on September 3, 2013. 

Hainan is Mainland China’s only certified Skytrax® five-star airline. Service will be operated with two-class Airbus A330-200 aircraft four times a week, Tuesday, Thursday, Saturday and Sunday, with departure and arrival times that allow for convenient connections from points throughout the United States. The new flight will complement the carrier’s existing North American service to Beijing from Toronto (Pearson) and Seattle/Tacoma.

Flight 498 will depart Chicago (O’Hare) at 3:30 pm (1530) and arrive in Beijing at 6:40 pm (1840) the following day. Flight 497 will depart Beijing at 1:20 pm (1320) and arrives Chicago at 1:30 pm (1330) the same day due to the International Date Line. Connections to and from points throughout China are also possible. Cargo service will be offered.


----------



## Almaden

*Brussels Airlines coming to Washington IAH*

on June 18 will open a new route from its Brussels hub to Washington (Dulles). The new route will operate five days a week with Airbus A330 aircraft. The route will connect with Star Alliance partner United Airlines (Chicago).

Flight schedule (in local times):

SN515 Brussels – Washington DC 17h30 20h15 SN516 Washington DC – Brussels 22h35 12h10 
(flight time: 8 hours and 45 minutes)


----------



## Almaden

*Pakistan Intl coming to Chicago ORD*

Pakistan International Airlines plans to resume Chicago service, offering twice weekly flights via Barcelona, starting 03JUN13. 

Islamabad – Karachi – Barcelona – Chicago – Barcelona – Lahore
PK795 ISB0010 – 0205KHI0350 – 0905BCN1105 – 1335ORD 772 6
PK796 ORD1945 – 1115+1BCN1315+1 – 2355+1LHE 772 6

Karachi – Lahore – Barcelona – Chicago – Barcelona – Islamabad
PK793 KHI0025 – 0210LHE0350 – 0905BCN1105 – 1335ORD 772 3
PK794 ORD1945 – 1115+1BCN1315+1 – 2355+1ISB 772 3


----------



## Almaden

*DAE adding new routes to Miami and Orlando*

Dutch Antilles Express is planning to start 3 new caribbean routes:

Aruba – Miami 1 daily
9H507 AUA2235 – 0035+1MIA M83 D
9H506 MIA1330 – 1730AUA M83 D

Curacao – Orlando 3 weekly
9H511 CUR1100 – 1330MCO M83 157
9H512 MCO1530 – 1950CUR M83 157

Port-au-Prince – Miami 1 daily
9H581 PAP0930 – 1130MIA M83 D
9H580 MIA0630 – 0830PAP M83 D


----------



## Almaden

*Norwegian starting service to Ft Lauderdale from Stockholm and Copenhagen*

Norwegian Air Shuttle (Norwegian.com) (Oslo) this coming winter season will add new long-range service to Fort Lauderdale-Hollywood International Airport from both Stockholm (Arlanda) and Copenhagen.

Norwegian will fly twice a week between Stockholm (ARN) and Fort Lauderdale/Hollywood (FLL) on Thursdays and Sundays. Departure from ARN will be at 14:45, arriving at FLL at 19:30 local time. Departure from FLL will be at 21:30, arriving at ARN at 13:00 on the next day. The first flight will start on December 1.

Norwegian will fly twice a week between Copenhagen (CPH) and Fort Lauderdale /Hollywood (FLL) on Mondays and Fridays starting on November 29. Departure from CPH will be at 14:45, arriving at FLL at 19:30 local time.

The new services will be operated with Hifly Airbus A340-300s pending the delivery of the delayed Boeing 787-8s.


----------



## Almaden

*Aeromexico Announces Los Angeles - La Paz*

Aeromexico, Mexico's global airline, announces a new service between Los Angeles and La Paz, Baja California Sur, Mexico, with two weekly frequencies starting on June 20th using an Embraer 190 aircraft with 99 seats.


----------



## ACT7

Kenya Airways, Royal Jordanian, and Aer Lingus will all be starting YYZ in 2014/2015.


----------



## Almaden

*Icelandair to start Reykjavik – Newark*

Beginning October 28th 2013, Icelandair starting is introducing Reykjavik – Newark service, offering 4 weekly flights on board Boeing 757 aircraft. However, the airline will not be operating this route from 24DEC13 to 23FEB14. Overall operations to New York area in November and December 2013 will be increased from 9 to 13 weekly.

FI623 KEF1700 – 1800EWR 75W x357
FI622 EWR1955 – 0635+1KEF 75W x357


----------



## Almaden

*Emirates to Start Milan Malpensa – New York JFK*

Starting October 1st, Emirates will launch daily Milan Malpensa – New York JFK service, on board Boeing 777-300ER aircraft. 

EK205 DXB0905 – 1350MXP1600 – 1900JFK 77W D
EK206 JFK2220 – 1215+1MXP1400+1 – 2205+1DXB 77W D


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Almaden said:


> Starting October 1st, Emirates will launch daily Milan Malpensa – New York JFK service, on board Boeing 777-300ER aircraft.
> 
> EK205 DXB0905 – 1350MXP1600 – 1900JFK 77W D
> EK206 JFK2220 – 1215+1MXP1400+1 – 2205+1DXB 77W D


Whoa, Emirates is really expanding deeper into NYC! I then wonder: how many Emirates flights will operate from JFK starting October? I recall two nonstop flights, and I still wonder if EK operates that one-stop flight via Germany...? But if that's the case, I might guess it will be a thrice-daily or 4x daily rotation. That's some serious effort from Dubai indeed!


----------



## diablo234

Considering the fact that Alitalia, American Airlines, and Delta Airlines already cover the New York-Milan route, why is Emirates deciding to cover this route as well?


----------



## fieldsofdreams

diablo234 said:


> Considering the fact that Alitalia, American Airlines, and Delta Airlines already cover the New York-Milan route, why is Emirates deciding to cover this route as well?


Perhaps Emirates wants to help boost competitiveness on the route, as well as providing better service on board to allow passengers more choices on this route. I find it a surprising move, though, given that it has tried Hamburg (if I recall correctly before) as a stopover to JFK, and routing the flight through MXP brings an interesting twist to the story.


----------



## Almaden

*Avianca-TACA to Start San Salvador – Orlando*

Avianca from 22APR13 begins San Salvador – Orlando operation, offering 4 weekly service on board TACA Embraer E190 aircraft. This will be one of the first TACA service using Avianca’s “AV” coded flights numbers. All TACA and LACSA service is expected to be using “AV” coded flight numbers by 13Q3.

AV422 SAL0842 – 1347MCO E90 x146
AV423 MCO1718 – 1818SAL E90 x146


----------



## diablo234

Doesn't TACA already serve Orlando? It sounds like they are just increasing service.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ It already serves Orlando, so it must be increased service. However, note that it says *Avianca-TACA*, in which it indicates that a joint service between Avianca (of Colombia) and TACA (route operator) will be operated on the Orlando—San Salvador route, with AV flight numbers instead of TACA.


----------



## diablo234

fieldsofdreams said:


> ^^ It already serves Orlando, so it must be increased service. However, note that it says *Avianca-TACA*, in which it indicates that a joint service between Avianca (of Colombia) and TACA (route operator) will be operated on the Orlando—San Salvador route, with AV flight numbers instead of TACA.


Right, so basically they are just codesharing that route?


----------

